# Scoop! First Indian Astronaut Returns to Earth!



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

FIRST INDIAN ASTRONAUT RETURNS TO EARTH 

Some of you may have heard the news that India has entered into the race for the moon. 

This is the picture of their first returned astronaut . 

Just landed.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

that's not real ................


it's a fakir :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The breathing pipe comes up under the mat!

Headbangers - the lot of them!

C.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I thought it was the home teams 1st heat on the high dive for the Commonwealth Games


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I would be careful what you say - he may be dealing with you on the phone tomorrow regarding your last income tax form.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I find this very racist and I'm considering pushing the button on behalf of all the offended people. 8) 

tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
And here's a picture of him whilst he was on the moon


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMM 
Moblee, 
India is predominately Hindu - thats why Pakistan was created!
Jihadists are Moslem.
Small point but others may follow your lead and then there would be grounds for a racial complaint.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

As I've not be able to offend anyone with my Indian astronaut joke I'll post a couple of Irish ones. This should get the usual suspects excited!

Six retired Irishmen were playing poker in O'Leary's apartment when Paddy Murphy loses £500 on a single hand, clutches his chest, and drops dead at the table. Showing respect for their fallen brother, the other five continue playing standing up. 

Michael O'Connor looks around and asks, 'Oh, me boys, someone's got to tell Paddy's wife. Who will it be?' 

They draw straws. Paul Gallagher picks the short one. They tell him to be discreet, be gentle, don't make a bad situation any worse. 

'Discreet??? I'm the most discreet Irishmen you'll ever meet. Discretion is me middle name. Leave it to me.' 

Gallagher goes over to Murphy's house and knocks on the door. Mrs. Murphy answers, and asks what he wants. 

Gallagher declares, 'Your husband just lost £500, and is afraid to come home.' 

'Tell him to drop dead!', says Murphy's wife.. 

'I'll go tell him.' says Gallagher. 




Into a Belfast pub comes Paddy Murphy, looking like he'd just been run over by a train. His arm is in a sling, his nose is broken, 

his face is cut and bruised, and he's walking with a limp. 

'What happened to you?' asks Sean, the bartender. 

'Michael O'Connor and me had a fight,' says Paddy. 

'That little O'Connor,' says Sean, 'He couldn't do that to you, he must have had something in his hand.' 

'That he did,' says Paddy, 'a shovel is what he had, and a terrible lickin' he gave me with it.' 

'Well,' says Sean, 'you should have defended yourself. Didn't you have something in your hand?' 

That I did,' said Paddy, 'Mrs. O'Connor's breast, and a thing of beauty it was; but useless in a fight.'


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

you'r off again


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I realised it was Geographically incorrect,but it's in the Jokes & trivia forum and that's *All* it's meant to be.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> As I've not be able to offend anyone with my Indian astronaut joke


I wouldn't make assumptions.

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've already offered to push the button on anyones behalf 8) 

tony


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

moblee said:


> I realised it was Geographically incorrect,but it's in the Jokes & trivia forum and that's *All* it's meant to be.


Yes but you forgot about 'The Offended Ones'. Jokes? What are they? 
:lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Then there was the one about the Scottish soldier who suffered a serious head wound at Goose Green. 
He was offered a choice of brain transplants:- 

Scottish brain @ £200 
Irish brain @ £1000 
and 
English brain @ £500,000 

Why the difference he asked? 

Well, the Scots brain is well used, the Irish brain has been used a bit but the English brain is from a Thatcher supporter and has never been used at all.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

aultymer said:


> Scottish brain @ £200, Irish brain @ £1000, and
> English brain @ £500,000


You should stop swallowing these silly myths. I have a friend who is a top brain surgeon and he assures me that brain prices are charged purely on the size of the brain. I would have thought that obvious from the pricing structure.


----------

